# HK system upgrade



## HORHUN (Nov 22, 2005)

:dunno: 

Hi E46 fans,

I bought a HK system with the subwoofer and 6 speakers from ebay. I want to have it mounted to my 2004 BMW 3.16i with the original business CD. But it seems to be impossible without the wiring harness. How can I supply the harness? It seems to be really expensive if I dupply it from the dealer. Or can you supply me the drawing of the wiring harness of the HK system?

Thanks alot.

Best regards.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

HORHUN said:


> :dunno:
> 
> Hi E46 fans,
> 
> ...


Your best bet would be to ask a dealer nicely to give you a print-out. AFAIK the HK system should have given you ten speakers (six in the front, four on the rear deck, and two subs hanging below the rear deck), not six. You will also have to punch out the perforated holes in the front door trims to get the two HK mid-range speakers in there, as your standard system would have only four speakers in the front (two mid/bass, two tweeters). And also buy the speaker grilles.

If you can find a wiring diagram, you could make up your own loom, but it would take you hours to do it properly, even if experienced in these matters. So think long and hard about taking this on, vs sticking the HK kit back on eBay, buying some nice mid/bass drivers and tweeters, and a good-quality removable subwoofer with a bit of venting into the passenger compartment.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Not to burst your bubble, but I suspect you'll be disappointed.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Check the link. :hi:

http://www.mindspring.com/~pmbenn/hk_retrofit.htm


----------



## HORHUN (Nov 22, 2005)

Guys thank you very much.

I am going to try it next week and send you the results. 

Any further information is appreciated.

Thanks.

:thumbup:


----------

